# Eclipse Java Project von einem Rechner auf anderen kopieren



## jawa (10. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich vor vielen Jahren, als Java im Grunde neu war (Ende der 90er) schon mal einiges mit Java gemacht habe, hatte ich es dann liegengelassen. Jetzt wollte ich wieder einsteigen, und es klappt auch wunderbar, bis ich dann mein java-Projekt mal auf den Laptop übertragen wollte, um es dort weiterzuentwickeln.

Ich hab auf allen beteiligten Rechnern Java JDK 1.6 und Eclipse Galileo 3.5.2 installiert. Nun will ich also ein auf einem Rechner entwickeltes kleines Java-Projekt auf einem anderen Rechner weiterentwickeln. Dazu versuche ich jetzt seit Wochen, das Projekt irgendwie auf den anderen Rechner zu kopieren und in das dort installierte Eclipse einzubinden, aber es haut einfach nicht hin.

Wenn ich das Projekt dann starten will, scheint er die Startklasse mit der main() nicht zu finden. In dem Dialog, wo man die Startklasse auswählen kann/muss, erscheinen alle möglichen Klassen aus externen Bibliotheken, die ich im Projelt eingebunden habe, aber nicht meine Mainframe-Klasse.

Wie geht man grundsätzlich vor, wenn man ein Eclipse Projekt von einem Rechner auf einen anderen Übertragen will, auch z.B. im Zusammenhang mit SVN oder so (welche Dateien würde man in SVN einchecken, und wohin würde man sie dann auschecken (in den Workbench-Ordner, vermute ich), und muss man dann noch etwas in Eclipse machen, um das Projekt richtig einzubinden, und wenn ja, was?

Würde mich über Tipps freuen und sag schon mal danke,
Jawa


----------



## Foermchen82 (10. Jun 2010)

Ein Projekt via SVN zu transportieren ist simple. Einchecken und auf dem Zielrechner auschecken. Prinzipiell solltest du alles, was zum Projekt gehört auch mit einchecken. Außer es referenziert auf andere Projekte. Die sollten dann separat eingecheckt werden.

Wenn du ein Projekt manuell transportieren willst, gehst du folgendermaßen vor:

Auf dem Startrechner den Ordner mit dem Projekt im Workspace suchen.
Kopieren.
Auf den Zielrechner in den Workspace einfügen.
In Eclipse folgendes ausführen:
File->New->Java-Projekt->Create from exitsting Source->Order auswählen->Fertig


----------



## jawa (10. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. So gehe ich ja auch vor. Es klappt aber nicht.

Zunächst mal stimmen nach dem Erstellen des Java Projektes die Verweise auf die externen Libs nicht mehr. Die stehen als absolute Pfade in der .classpath, und auf dem neuen Rechner sind die Pfade halt anders. Das kann man in Eclipse dann ja korrigieren, aber die .classpath in SVN einzuchecken scheint dann nicht so sinnvoll zu sein.

Ok, aber auch nach der Anpassung der Ordner in dem die Libs sind klappt es nicht, das Programm zu starten.

Mache ich einen Rechtsklick auf den Projektnamen (im Package Explorer) und wähle "Run As / Java Application", öffent sich ein Dialog "Select Java Application". Dort finde ich dann diverse Klasse aus den oben schon erwähnten externen Libs, die ich im Projekt verwende. Aber meine Startklasse "MainFrame.java" finde ich da nicht.

Auch wenn ich die MainFrame.java markiere und dann Rechtsklick "Run As " mache, geht es nicht. Versuche ich in der "Run Configuration" die Startklasse auszuwählen, öffnet sich ein Dialog so ähnlich wie der "Select Java Application", nur steht im Fenster Title "Select Main Type". Auch hier werden nur die Klassen aus den externen Libs zur Wahl geboten.

Ich hab in den letzten Tagen bzw. es sind schon Wochen eigentlich so gut wie alles ausprobiert. Auf 3 verschiedenen Zielrechnern. Überall ist es dasselbe. Irgendwo MUSS doch was sein, was ich falsch mache?

Tschüss, Jawa


----------



## madboy (10. Jun 2010)

jawa hat gesagt.:


> Zunächst mal stimmen nach dem Erstellen des Java Projektes die Verweise auf die externen Libs nicht mehr. Die stehen als absolute Pfade in der .classpath, und auf dem neuen Rechner sind die Pfade halt anders. Das kann man in Eclipse dann ja korrigieren, aber die .classpath in SVN einzuchecken scheint dann nicht so sinnvoll zu sein.



Verwende relative Pfade. Die externen Libs dann entweder auch einchecken oder anderweitig besorgen.



jawa hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn ich die MainFrame.java markiere und dann Rechtsklick "Run As " mache, geht es nicht. Versuche ich in der "Run Configuration" die Startklasse auszuwählen, öffnet sich ein Dialog so ähnlich wie der "Select Java Application", nur steht im Fenster Title "Select Main Type". Auch hier werden nur die Klassen aus den externen Libs zur Wahl geboten.



Ist dein Projekt auch ein Java-Projekt? Sollte eigentlich automatisch korrekt von Eclipse erkannt werden, aber manchmal klappt das nicht.
Im Zweifel aus dem Workspace löschen noch mal importieren: File-> Import -> Existing projects...


----------



## jawa (10. Jun 2010)

madboy hat gesagt.:


> Verwende relative Pfade.



Geht das über Eclipse oder muss ich dazu die .CLASSPATH manuell bearbeiten?



> Ist dein Projekt auch ein Java-Projekt? Sollte eigentlich automatisch korrekt von Eclipse erkannt werden, aber manchmal klappt das nicht.
> Im Zweifel aus dem Workspace löschen noch mal importieren: File-> Import -> Existing projects...



Es ist ein Java-Projekt. Habs trotzdem nochmal gelöscht und neu importiert. Nützt nichts. 

Tschüss,
Jawa


----------



## madboy (10. Jun 2010)

jawa hat gesagt.:


> Geht das über Eclipse oder muss ich dazu die .CLASSPATH manuell bearbeiten?


So weit ich mich erinnere, werden Pfade von Eclipse grundsätzlich relativ in den Classpath aufgenommen, so fern das Verzeichnis mit den Libs im Workspace liegt.

Zum anderen Problem fällt mir leider nix mehr ein.


----------



## jawa (10. Jun 2010)

Hm, nö, also meine Libs liegen in einem Pfad im Workspace, aber die Pfade im .classpath sind alle absolut.

So sieht das bei mir aus:

/workspace/projectname/src (da sind die .java)
/workspace/projectname/bin (da landen die .class)
/workspace/projectname/lib (da liegen die externen .jars)
/workspace/projectname/res (paar Bilder)
/workspace/projectname/.project
/workspace/projectname/.classpath

In /src und /libs gibts entsprechende Unterorder für die packages:

/de/jawa/projectname/gui
/de/jawa/projectname/logic
/de/jawa/projectname/data

Die Pakete heissen entsprechend de.jawa.projectname.gui usw...

Muss man eigentlich im Buldpath unter Source-Folder den Project-Ordner oder den src-Ordner einstellen?


----------



## jawa (2. Sep 2010)

Habe das Problem gelöst. Es lag daran, dass meine main()-Methode nicht static war...


----------

